# Baitcaster zu Dropshotten



## spin89 (31. Januar 2010)

Moin
Ich wollte mal hören was für eine Baitcaster ihr mir empfehlen könnt, ich möchte damit überwiegend auf Barsch angeln meisst per Dropshotmotage und gelegentlich auch zum twitchen.
Als Rute wird eine einteilige berkley pulse(trigger version) -20Gramm verwendet. Dem entsprechend sollte auch die größe der Baitcaster sein.Welche Schnurfassung sollte die Rolle haben? Kenne mich mit den Grössenverhältnissen von baitcastern leider Null aus, also nennt mir bitte gute Modelle+Größe.
Bitte spart euch Kommentare wie "wozu Baitcast, Stationärrolle reicht vollkommen aus, ich habe berreits eine Elite spin 4-18g+2000arc für das Gebiet und möchte nun umsteigen.Gruss spin98


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ich hoffe du hast dir schon ein wenig "Taschengeld" beiseite gepackt...
Denn wenn du eine BC haben willst die auch zum Twitchen auf Barsch funktioniert denke ich mal willst du bis ca 6gr WG runter...
Und das wird nicht billig...

Meine Wahl würde auf eine Daiwa Aggrest (152,31 € in Japan) oder die Aggrest SHL (schnellere Übersetzung, gleicher Preis)fallen, mit neuen Lagern (ca 30,-) verbesserst du die Performance und solltest bis ca 8 gramm runterkommen...
Wenns noch weiter runter soll wirds richtig Teuer (zumindest wenn du gute Wurfweiten erreichen willst)...
Dann wäre eine Daiwa Alphas R (liegt z.Zt in Japan bei 381,51€) ganz geil ...
Würde Dir auf jeden Falabraten im Billigsegment zu starten, denn dann wirst du keine vernünftigen Wurfweiten hinbekomen, Überschläge produzieren und schnell den Spass am BC verlieren...

Grüße

Mirco

PS: Bedenke das bei Bestellungen aus Japan undanderen nicht EU Ländern noch die STEUER dazukommt und das Shipping manchmal ganz gut zu Buche schlägt!!!

Mirco


----------



## h3nn3 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hi Spin89
Ich bin wie du im Moment auf der Suche nach einer Baitcaster. Wollte damit "Vertikalen" und Jerken. Hab auch schon ein Thema dazu gestartet. Ich hatte mich selbst mal umgehört und auch aus vertrauenswürdiger Quelle beraten lassen. Bin dann auf die MAX Serie(Pro MAX) gestoßen. Die hat mir sehr gefallen, und machte auch qualitativ einen sehr guten Eindruck. In dem von mir gestarteten Thema wird mir allerdings von der MAX Serie als Einsteigermodell abgeraten. Mir wurde ausschließlich die Revo Serie empfohlen(REVO STX) dafür werde ich mich auch entscheiden denk  ich.
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## spin89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Danke schonmal Tipps also wegen dem Geld passt das schon ich geb lieber bisschen mehr aus und hab dann auch freude an meinem Gerät.
Mir ist auch die REVO ins Auge gefallen wie siehts da aus ab welchem wg ist sie brauchbar?
Bei meiner suche war ich auf diese gestoßen:http://cgi.ebay.de/Abu-Garcia-REVO-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item3eecc672ad
stimmt sie von der größe oder ist sie zu groß ich weiss leider nicht welche Schnurfassung ne multi zum Barschangeln ggf leichtem Zanderangeln ne Baitcaster haven muss.
Die andere beiden empfohlenen Rollen werd ich mir ma anschauen aber aus japan extra bestellen möchte ich eig nicht.Gruss spin89


----------



## h3nn3 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Mir wurde gesagt, dass die REVO Serie schon sehr leichte Köder werfen kann und man auch gute Weiten erzielen kann. 
Ich habe mir dieser hier angesehen: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Abu-Garcia-Ambas...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item19b905cad8

Die kleinste müsste eigentlich reichen. Denn die Rolle muss nicht voll sein, da sie Schnur ja senkrecht zur Rollenachse abläuft beim Auswurf und nicht wie bei Stationärrollen parallel. Also brauch man wenn man mit geflochtener angelt auch keine Mono zu unterfüttern.
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## spin89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hmm weiss jmd vllt den unterschied zwischen den beiden Revos die wir hier verlinkt haben?
Ich habe eben mal nach der Daiwa Aggrest geschaut also bei ebay bekommt man sie neu mit sofortkauf für 111,...Euro zzg 9,90 Versand aus Malaysa, finde den Preis ja auch voll in Ordnung aber erwarted mich noch an Zoll etc und ab welchem Betrag muss ich z.B aus Malaysa oder den Usa überhaupt verzollen?IGruss spin89#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



h3nn3 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass die REVO Serie schon sehr leichte Köder werfen kann und man auch gute Weiten erzielen kann.
> Ich habe mir dieser hier angesehen:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Abu-Garcia-Ambas...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item19b905cad8
> ...


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz...
Um einen vernünftigen Schnureinzug zu haben sollte die Rolle schon voll sein...
Denn je weniger schnurdu drauf hast desto weniger Schnur holt die Rolle pro Umdrehung wieder rein!!!
Also UNTERFÜTTERN!!

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## h3nn3 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

ok, gut  wieder was gelernt :]
Dazu hab ich dann gleich mal ne Frage... Ich möchte mir naemlich gerne die revo stx holen. Da sollen so ca 150 meter geflochtene drauf. Sollte ne farbige sein, damit ich die Schnur immer schön im Auge haben kann. Also was für eine würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich die sowohl zum Vertikalangeln als auch zum Jerken auf Hecht benutzen möchte ? Und muss ich dann was unterfüttern oder wird die Rolle auch so voll ?
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



spin89 schrieb:


> Als Rute wird eine einteilige berkley pulse(trigger version) -20Gramm verwendet. Dem entsprechend sollte auch die größe der Baitcaster sein.



Gut und günstig: *Abu Revo Premier*, beide Modelle. Bei Bedarf mit neuen Lagern ausstatten. 
Die Revos haben auch bei weitem genug schnurfassung, ich hab auf meiner leichten Jigrute eine 51er Shimano und fische damit auf Barsch / Zander, auf die Rolle geht grob geschätzt die Hälfte an Schnur als auf die Revos. 


Zur Alphas: Ich finde sie total überteuert. Ob R oder die normale F oder purple. Ich hab meine für 165 Euro incl alles bekommen. Dafür mag es gehen, aber heute kostet die ja über 200 Euro nette, das ist Wucher, weil so geil ist sie auch nicht.


Zur Aggrest: was soll die auf einer -20 g Rute wenn sie mit neuen Lagern erst ab 8g was schafft... ?



______________________________________________

Zum Jerken die Revo S, SX, STX.


----------



## spin89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ab welchem Wg kann ich denn mit der revo premier ca anständig fischen, und wo bekommt man neue Lager?Hast vllt mal nen Ebay link von der Rolle und evtl nen link wo ich Lager bestellen kann?Nen Laden der sowas hier in der Nähe führt habe ich leider nicht. Gruss spin89

Achso und inwiefern unterscheidet sich die Premier von dem von mir eingestellen revo link? Die auf meinem Link ist nämlich gut 70euro günstiger.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Den Ebaylink kannste dir selbst suchen. ebay.de und "abu premier" ins Suchfenster....

Lager... gute Frage, gib "boca bearings" bei ebay.com ein und such die passenden Lager raus, die Größe der Lager kenn ich nicht aus dem Kopf. 

Normal wird gesagt, dass die Premier ab 5 g oder so wirf, aber keine Ahnung wie die Performance da ist, ich hab die alte bisher nur mal mit ~7 g geworfen und das war vollkommen ok.

Edit: Die in deinem link ist 70 euro günstiger und 100 g schwerer und für's gröbere, die Premier ist für's leichtere. Wenn du mit dem Klotz viel unter 10 g werfen willst, machst du dir keine Freude.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Gut und günstig: *Abu Revo Premier*, beide Modelle. Bei Bedarf mit neuen Lagern ausstatten.
> Die Revos haben auch bei weitem genug schnurfassung, ich hab auf meiner leichten Jigrute eine 51er Shimano und fische damit auf Barsch / Zander, auf die Rolle geht grob geschätzt die Hälfte an Schnur als auf die Revos.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich rede dan von Wurfweiten die nicht viel gernger sind als mit 15 oder 20gr...
Du kannst damit dann auch 5gr werfen, hast aber dann nicht DIE Wurfweite...
Und sicherlich ist die Alphas kein "Geschenk" aber wenn du kleine Gewichte ordentlich werfen willst brauchst du halt ne gute Rolle und die wiederum kostet Geld *ein Teufelskreis* 


Und zum Jerken war hier ja nicht vom TE gefragt... ODER??


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Ich rede dan von Wurfweiten die nicht viel gernger sind als mit 15 oder 20gr...
> Du kannst damit dann auch 5gr werfen, hast aber dann nicht *DIE Wurfweite.*..



Die Wurfweite wäre nichtmal so das Problem, die Wurfgenauigkeit leidet ebenfalls enorm darunter.



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und sicherlich ist die Alphas kein "Geschenk" aber wenn du kleine Gewichte ordentlich werfen willst brauchst du halt ne gute Rolle und die wiederum kostet Geld *ein Teufelskreis*



Wieso, ne Premier ist doch zum Teil für humanes Geld zu bekommen. Der einzige von den drei Händlern hier will nur schlappe 300 Euro dafür (die alte), aber wenn man nach einer guten gebrauchten sucht, findet man sowas schon für 100 Euro. 



Boot angler schrieb:


> Und zum Jerken war hier ja nicht vom TE gefragt... ODER??



Der Typ mit der ProMax sucht was zum Jerken und sucht hier ebenfalls mit und bevor nun der TE die vermischten Tips auffängt und eine Revo-SX oder sowas nimmt, dann lieber einmal vernünftig getrennt aufschreiben.


----------



## PureContact (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



spin89 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich wollte mal hören was für eine Baitcaster ihr mir empfehlen könnt, ich möchte damit überwiegend auf Barsch angeln meisst per Dropshotmotage und gelegentlich auch zum twitchen.
> Als Rute wird eine einteilige berkley pulse(trigger version) -20Gramm verwendet. Dem entsprechend sollte auch die größe der Baitcaster sein.Welche Schnurfassung sollte die Rolle haben? Kenne mich mit den Grössenverhältnissen von baitcastern leider Null aus, also nennt mir bitte gute Modelle+Größe.
> Bitte spart euch Kommentare wie "wozu Baitcast, Stationärrolle reicht vollkommen aus, ich habe berreits eine Elite spin 4-18g+2000arc für das Gebiet und möchte nun umsteigen.Gruss spin98



Kauf dir ne Revo Premier, die wirft gut, auch unter 7g!


----------



## Streifenjäger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Andere Frage...willst du vertikal fischen oder vom Ufer aus werfen?

Ich find das werfen von DS-Rigs mit der BC ziemlich umständlich! Vom Boot gehts einigermaßen, da kurzes pitchen meist ausreicht...


----------



## spin89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

So ich habe mich nun umgeschaut nach der Revo premier habe das 2010er Modell berreits für 199Euro gefunden ich denke doch mal das wird meine Rolle wenn es wirklich stimmt was gesagt wird mit den 7Gramm Probemlos werfen.Gruss spin89


----------



## spin89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Streifenjäger schrieb:


> Andere Frage...willst du vertikal fischen oder vom Ufer aus werfen?
> 
> Ich find das werfen von DS-Rigs mit der BC ziemlich umständlich! Vom Boot gehts einigermaßen, da kurzes pitchen meist ausreicht...


 

Zurzeit fische ich noch überwiegend vom Ufer zum Sommer werde ich mir aber nen eigens kleines Bötchen zulegen.
Sicherlich ist es vom Ufer um einiges leichter mit der stationär zu fischen, dafür habe ich aber wie oben geschrieben schon ne elite spin -20 mit ner 2000er red arc.
Und möchte jetzt schonmal langsam umsteigen.Gruss spin89


----------



## stanleyclan (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

ich denek mit der revo machste nix falsch=)

gehste dann mit dem bötchen auf der alster auf die stachelritter?


----------



## Ederseeangler (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hi.
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen "light" Baitcaster, ebenfalls auf viele der hier schon genannten gestoßen.Interessieren tuen mich diese :
Daiwa Aggrest 100SHL
Daiwa Sporza 150L
Daiwa Raul 150L
Daiwa Alphas 150 H
Alle sind im Preissegment zwischen 150- 200 Euro.(Malaysia, Japan)
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit diesen Rollen aus, also wenn die jemand kennt wäre es nett wenn ihr mir die realen WG`s nennen könntet und was auf mich an Zusatzkosten zu kommen würde (Steuern) 
lg


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Ederseeangler schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich bin auf der suche nach einer neuen "light" Baitcaster, ebenfalls auf viele der hier schon genannten gestoßen.



Was ist bei dir light?


----------



## Ederseeangler (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Also für mich ist das in etwa ca. ab 5 gramm, wobei dieses Gewicht denke ich mal kaum genutz wird, aber ein paar Köder um die 5g würde ich schon gerne werfen .Etwa 8 bis 12 gramm ist das meistgenutze Spektrum .


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Dann keine von den genannten Rollen, würde ich jetzt auf dem Bauch heraus sagen...


----------



## Ederseeangler (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hmm.... das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Warum?
Welche würdest du persönlich denn empfehlen ?


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Die Alphas / Steez 103 sind soweit ich weiß die kleinen. Die 100 oder 150 sind größer. 

Bei 5 - 12 g, dürfte nur schwer eine davon passen.

Welche ich nehmen würde, die Calcutta TE 51 GT, weil ich sie hab und weiß dass die ab 3 - 4 g angfängt gut zu laufen (ohne Tuning).


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

-5gr gehen mit ner Premier und einiges an Übung schon gut.
Mit Abec 7 Lagern gehts sogar sehr gut. Hier muss aber auch das restliche Gerät passen !

-Von der Aggrest die hier vorher shconmal angesprochen wurde hab ich bis jetzt übrigens nur schlechtes gehört.

-Die Revo SX-L gibts grad bei moritz Nord für 80€ im Angebot , keine Ahnung ab welchem Gewicht die wirft.

- Zur Alphas : Find sie nicht überteuert , da merkt man schon im Vergleich zur Premier das die sich da einiges merh an mühe gegeben haben.

@Ederseeangler : 150er Rollengröße ist nicht "light" das ist eher was für ne hechtrute. Bis auf die Alphas kenn ich die Teile auch nicht , zur Aggrest hab ich ja schon was gesagt ...
Kosten beim import sind 23% auf Warenwert+Porto.

@h3nn3 : Vertikalangeln und Jerken mit ein und derselben Schnur ist Quasi unmöglich würd ich mal behaupten !
Zum jerken Sollte es schon was solides mit 15 oder besser 20kg Tragkraft sein , zum vertikalen brauchst ne mögichst dünne Schnur . Mit ner 20kg geflecht brauchst selbst bei leichter Drift schon sauschwere Köfpe um den Köder unterm Boot zu halten.

edit : Ich würde für ne Premier niemals nie über 150€ ausgeben , das ist die Rolle imo nciht wert. Gibt doch oft genug Angebote wo die alte für 100 bzw. die 2010er für 130€ rausgehaun wird.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> - Zur Alphas : Find sie nicht überteuert , da merkt man schon im Vergleich zur Premier das die sich da einiges merh an mühe gegeben haben.



Hast du die mal in der Hand gehabt?

200 Euro netto (z.B. hier oder hier) ist die Rolle in meinen Augen kaum wert. Ich hab meine noch zu 130 Euro netto bekommen, der Preis geht in Ordnung. 

Was kann denn die Alphas gut? Ab 6 her 7 g geht das los mit dem vernünftigen Werfen, die Bremse ruckelt. Wenn ich 250 Euro für eine Rolle hergebe (200 Euro + Porto, Zoll, Steuer) sollte wenigstens die Bremse sauber laufen. Für den Preis kann die Curado E mehr, z.B. wirft im unteren Bereich besser als die Alphas (mit polierter Achse) und die Bremse ruckelt nicht. 

Wenn man was zwischen 7 - 25 g oder so sucht, mag die Alphas passen, aber nicht für den Preis, da gibt es heute bessere und günstigere Alternativen.

Edit:


Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> -Die Revo SX-L gibts grad bei moritz Nord für 80€ im Angebot , keine Ahnung ab welchem Gewicht die wirft.



Etwa ab 8 - 10 g.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ne normale Alphas (glaub das war die purple) Hab ich nur einmal kurz probegeworfen.
Ich fische allerdings selbst (unter anderem) ne Type R , und an der stimmt eigentlich alles.

Ne getunte Premier hab ich eine Saison lang gefischt , dann war sie mehr oder weniger hinüber (was sich erst direkt nach dem Verkauf gezeigt hat|rotwerden , zum Glück wurd sie von purefishing anstandslos gegen ne neue 2010er umgetauscht ).

Den Platz der Premier hat bei mir jetzt ne TD ITO 103HL die macht den Job auf jeden Fall deutlich besser :q


----------



## Bassattack (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Also zum Drop shot angeln kann ich nur die Quantum Tour edition PT LM  /214gr ,Kombiniert mit der Shimano casting crucial für zum Drop Shot empfehlen, lauft butter weich kommt man auf guter weite sogar bei geringen Gewicht oder|kopfkrat
Was noch für eine Baitcaster gut geignet ist für drop shot, und bei geringen gewicht man weit raus kommt ,|bigeyesund nicht alzu teuer ist ist die Abu Revo Skeet Reese,eventuel die Shimano Chronarch,Daiwa Steez u.s.w.|kopfkrat da gibt es reichlich am markt man sollte auch berücksichtigen das es vom vorteill ist wenn der Ratio 6:1 oder 6:2 ist wie gesagt bei geringen auswurfgewicht steigert sich der Preis enorm.
Gruss Bassattack.#6


----------



## NoSaint (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Also die Alphas find ich auch nicht schlecht, und ihr Geld sind die auch wert! Ich selber hab die Alphas Ai Ito und ich muss sagen sie steht in Punkto Performance meiner Steez 103HL in nichts nach, klar ne Steez ist wertiger verarbeitet und der Lauf ist nochmal weicher und geschmeidiger, aber aber rein vom Wurfverhalten sind die 1A und sicher hochwertiger als ne Premier oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## Walstipper (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



spin89 schrieb:


> So ich habe mich nun umgeschaut nach der Revo premier habe das 2010er Modell berreits für 199Euro gefunden ich denke doch mal das wird meine Rolle wenn es wirklich stimmt was gesagt wird mit den 7Gramm Probemlos werfen.Gruss spin89



Auf keinen Fall für den Preis, mach Gesuche in Foren und hör dich um. Der reale Preis is zwischen 100-130.

@Bassattack: Wie und bei welchen Gewichten performed die Daiwa Tour Edition PT, auch bei höheren Gewichten?
Irgendwas muss die Rolle ja können, ich suche immernoch ihre Existensberechtigung in der Preisklasse.


----------



## Bassattack (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall für den Preis, mach Gesuche in Foren und hör dich um. Der reale Preis is zwischen 100-130.
> 
> @Bassattack: Wie und bei welchen Gewichten performed die Daiwa Tour Edition PT, auch bei höheren Gewichten?
> Irgendwas muss die Rolle ja können, ich suche immernoch ihre Existensberechtigung in der Preisklasse.



Hallo Walstipper,Die Quantum Tour edition PT LH ist meiner erfahrung die beste Baitcaster im Moment!! auf den Markt ,ich habe mir vor kurzen Die Quantum Tour edi. gekauft und eine Energy also wie gesagt die verarbeitung von der Tour edition ist höchster qualität es besitzt eine Ultraleichte Spule ,und die 11 Kugellager übertragen den einzug sehr geschmeidig,also man kann schon ab 5gr performen ,natürlich nicht so wie mit 8-15gr,es spielt teillweisse die schnur eine grosse rolle ,bei meiner Tour edi.habe ich nee Fierline Crystal 0,10mm 6lb drauf die passt prima zur Baitcaster und die Energy ist vieleicht sogar noch besser bei geringen gewicht ,konnte Sie leider noch nicht testen ,habe sie erst seit 8 Tagen und momentan noch keine ZEit gehabt sie zu testen  sobald mal der scheiss schnee weg geschmolzen ist und die Temperaturen besser liegen wird sie sofort benutzt und getestet.

Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## NoSaint (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Mir wären die Quantums zu dem Preis einfach viel zu schwer, das können Daiwa und Shimano einfach besser... Für den gleichen Preis bekommt man mit ein bisschen Glück schon ne (gebrauchte) Steez 100/103HL und die wiegt so etwa 60g weniger.


----------



## Ederseeangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.
Also, korrigiert mich falls ich dabei nun falsch liege, aber eigentlich könnte man doch aus jeder 100 Euro Baitcaster eine tunen die in der Leistung her einer doppelt so teuren durchaus das Wasser reichen könnte?? Ich rede von den hier schon angesprochenen Kugellagern etc. die man austauschen kann.

Beispielsweise wenn ich mir nun eine Shimano Curado 201 E7 tunen wollte, welches unterste WG hätte diese dann und vorallem was müsste ich reinstecken an Zusatzteilen um sie so zu tunen.
lg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Naja Lagertuning alleine bringt schon n bisschen was , bei den shimanos wohl auch polieren der Achse etc.
Aber das du damit gleich die Performance einer doppelt so teuren Rolle erreichst würd ich so eher nicht sagen.
Das Eigengewicht der Spule etc. ist z.B. auch noch wichtig , aber wenn du ne Rolle komplett mit neuen Lagern + neuer Spule etc. ausstattest kannst dir auch gleich ne teurere holen.

Ich werf hier übrigens nochmal die Daiwa Fuego in den Raum :
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageRLCDAIWA-TDFG.html
Dürfte etwa 150€ bis zur Haustür kosten und soll nach dem was ich so gelesen habe so ab 5-6gr Vernnftig arbeiten.

Hab das Teil aber nicht selbst gefischt , also lieber selbst nochmal etwas informieren ...


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Dürfte etwa 150€ bis zur Haustür kosten und soll nach dem was ich so gelesen habe so ab *5-6gr* Vernnftig arbeiten.
> 
> Hab das Teil aber nicht selbst gefischt , also lieber selbst nochmal etwas informieren ...




Ab 5 - 6 g (Ich denke du meinst ebenfalls Gramm) sollte auch die Curado laufen, spätestens mit Tuning. 

Ich hab mit meiner mal testweise ein Chubby geworfen an einer halbwegs passenden Rute. Die Curado performte mit dem Chubby besser als meine Alphas. 

Ab 6 g kann man wohl die Curado nehmen, das hab ich aber nicht so genau getestet, daher nur ein Schätzwert. 7 g gehen auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme. Ansonsten einmal polieren und gucken ob es besser geworden ist.

Ich wollte sie immer mal Polieren und die Lager austauschen, aber ich habe es bisher noch nicht gemacht, da ich sie auch an der Küste an einer schwereren MeFo (14 - 42 g) Rute nutze und keine Lust habe, dass die Rolle nachher nur doof zu Kontrollieren ist - aber früher oder später werde ich sie wohl tunen.


Nochmal zum Lagertuning: Es hat kein Sinn, wenn die Rolle eine dicke fette Spule drin hat die meinetwegen 50 g wiegt. Da kannst du auch für 100 Euro full ceramic Lager oder was auch immer für Teile reinsetzen, damit wirst du nie die Performane einer geeigneten Rolle bekommen. 
Man kann mit den Lagern einiges erreichen, aber dafür sollte die Rolle von sich aus schon passend sein. Eine Revo Premier schafft ohne Tuning wohl auch 5 g ohne Probleme. Mit Tuning sollte es ab 3 - 4 g gehen.


----------



## Stauvie (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

ich hab die fuego. mittlerweile sogar 2 mal, da ich sie auf 2 ruten benutzt hab und mir das umschrauben jedesmal zu lästig war. da ein arbeitskollege mir die aus den staaten mitgebracht hat, war sie für mich unschlagbar günstig.
es gab sie zu der zeit für ungefähr 170$ und noch 20% rabatt drauf. war mal ne aktion vom tacklewarehouse. dat warn dann ca. 90€, da konnte ich nich nein sagen.
ich hab mit der fuego bis ca. 10g geworfen, weiter runter bin ich noch nicht, da meine ruten nicht wirklich dafür passen.
kann aber im vergleich zu anderen rollen nichts sagen, da ich noch nix anderes gefischt hab.


----------



## spin89 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Also nochmals danke für die vielen tipps
zurzeit schaue ich mich nach einer günstigen premier um was ich hier so höre ist ja überwiegend positiv und auch die Optic des 2010er Modells sagt mir voll zu. 
Nach der Fuego habe ich nun mal geschaut und werd nochmal Googlen ob ich da was über genaue Wurfgewichtsangaben finde.
In meinem Preisberreich lagen bis jetzt auch fast allle Rollen und bei euren ganzen Tipps bin ich auch recht zuversichtlich ne anständige Rolle für max 200Euro zu bekommen.
Hat vllt jmd nen Link wo ich die Premier günstig bekomme?Gruss Spin89


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Am Günstig ist sie immer bei Moritz nord in Kaltenkirchen wenn er sie malwieder im Angebot hat was alle paar Monate mal vorkommt.


----------



## Walstipper (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Walstipper,Die Quantum Tour edition PT LH ist meiner erfahrung die beste Baitcaster im Moment!! auf den Markt ,ich habe mir vor kurzen Die Quantum Tour edi. gekauft und eine Energy also wie gesagt die verarbeitung von der Tour edition ist höchster qualität es besitzt eine Ultraleichte Spule ,und die 11 Kugellager übertragen den einzug sehr geschmeidig,also man kann schon ab 5gr performen ,natürlich nicht so wie mit 8-15gr,es spielt teillweisse die schnur eine grosse rolle ,bei meiner Tour edi.habe ich nee Fierline Crystal 0,10mm 6lb drauf die passt prima zur Baitcaster und die Energy ist vieleicht sogar noch besser bei geringen gewicht ,konnte Sie leider noch nicht testen ,habe sie erst seit 8 Tagen und momentan noch keine ZEit gehabt sie zu testen  sobald mal der scheiss schnee weg geschmolzen ist und die Temperaturen besser liegen wird sie sofort benutzt und getestet.
> 
> Mfg Bassattack.



Nun, ich warte noch auf eine Antwort eines Users zur Info über die Quantum. 
Bis jetzt lässt sich erahnen das sie etwa wie die Zillion einsetzbar ist, also keineswegs 5 g und an -3/4 Stecken.
Die beste BC auf dem Markt eine Quantum :q ? Erläuter mal büdde :>


----------



## spin89 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Am Günstig ist sie immer bei Moritz nord in Kaltenkirchen wenn er sie malwieder im Angebot hat was alle paar Monate mal vorkommt.


 

Kommt dort auch die Premier des öfteren ins Angebot? Dann warte ich nämlich noch, zurzeit ist ja nur ne andere Revo im Angebot.Gruss Spin89 und danke auch an deine bislang sehr hilfreichen Infos


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Premier war erst vor kurzem im Angebot wird also etwas dauern.
Aber immoment ist ja eh Schonzeit , also Geduld ^^


----------



## Bassattack (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Nun, ich warte noch auf eine Antwort eines Users zur Info über die Quantum.
> Bis jetzt lässt sich erahnen das sie etwa wie die Zillion einsetzbar ist, also keineswegs 5 g und an -3/4 Stecken.
> Die beste BC auf dem Markt eine Quantum :q ? Erläuter mal büdde :>



Walstripper Die Quantum Tour edition ist nicht vergleichbar mit der Zillion #6 man muss sie erst mal in der Hand gehabt haben und ich selber benutze eine Zillion,und das Model 100 SHL mit einer übersetzung 7.1:1,besitzt einen enormen Schnureinzug einen gewicht von 230gr und im besitz von 6 Kugellager|kopfkrat und garantiert enorme wurfweiten auch bei geringen gewicht ,also dann kann ich nur sagen ,die Quantum Tour edition PT lauft mit seinen 11 Kugelager noch sanfter und weicher und des weiteren noch weitere wurfweiten möglich mit  der Touri ,man muss sie selber besitzen um sein Urteil zu bilden das gewicht liegt nicht alzu hoch bei 214gram im vergleich zu anderen noch in der unterklasse.
Gruss bassattack


----------



## NoSaint (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Also wenn die Quantum kleiner ausfällt als eine Zillion und dennoch gut über 200g wiegt finde ich das echt nicht leicht, also sorry wenn ich das anders sehe als du aber ich glaub unsere Definitionen von Leicht sind einfach unterschiedlich. Leicht ist für mich ne Baitcaster die unter 170g wiegt, also beispielsweise, ne Alphas, Pixy, Aldebaran, Steez, Chronarch 51mg, Presso.....


----------



## Bassattack (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hallo NoSaint ,das kann schon sein , also ich merke nicht viel unterschied von meinen Baitcastern ,ich denke mal das liegt dadurch ,das ich die passende rute dazu habe und somit alles im gleichgewicht liegt,wie gesagt die prezzo ist im verhältnis schon etwas leichter oder ne Alpha,ne Alpha hatte ich auch schon mal und nach 1 angelsaison wider verkauft erstens ,als ich die damals bei Bassmania in Barcelona bestellt hatte gefiel sie mir von anfang an ,aber nach einer gewissen zeit merkte man das sie das Geld nicht wert wahr ,es gibt von Tica und Okuma in Spanien eine Baitcaster hat mir mein Onkel erzählt der ist Profi und besitzt die besten und mindestens 40 Baitcaster ,der macht immer die Caspe Bass Turnaments mit in Spanien auch in Kalifornien Bass Champions.soweit er mir sagt und das ich natürlich glaube gibt es in America oder USA eine Baitcast von Tica und Okuma die soll letzendlich noch geringers gewicht besitzen so um die 120gr und speziel für Drop shot und split shot ausgerichtet sein ,also man soll dimense wurfweiten erzielen können.
Mfg Bassattack

#6


----------



## NoSaint (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Sorry, ich mein das nicht böse, aber kannst du vielleicht vor dem posten deiner Beträge, diese nochmals durchlesen und ggf. verbessern, denn der obere von dir ist echt schwer zu entziffern


----------



## Walstipper (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Bassattack, die Zillion gibts es genau wie die Quantum in einer hohen und einer niedrigen Übersetzung.
Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege anstatt einer Roundprofil eine Lowprofile an eine Rute von 10-70wg zu schrauben, könnte man da durchaus vergleichen.
Zu deinen Empfehlungen, wir hatten das schonmal in einem anderen Thread, bitte wirklich nur Gerät empfehlen das Sinn macht. 
Es geht hier um Barschzuppeleien und gelegentlich Twitchbaits.

Deine Aussage mit "der besten BC auf dem Markt" is gleich doppelt falsch, 
erstens is "beste BC" nicht pauschalisierbar, sagt jemand die "Quantum Tour Edition PTi is die beste Statio auf dem Markt", sagt der nächste "Quark is die Stella", und der allernächste meint "im Salz is die Van Staal unschlagbar".
Zweitens, würde man irgendwie veruchen wollen eine BC im spezifischen Einsatzgebiet auf den Thron zu setzen, wäre das in einer von Shimano/Daiwa dominierten High-Endsparte ganz sicher keine Made-in-China-Quantum.


----------



## Bassattack (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Sorry, ich mein das nicht böse, aber ich versteh dein Kauderwelsch da grade nicht, also schreib doch Bitte nicht mit deinen Ellenbogen auf der Tastatur...  :q|uhoh:



Hallo NoSaint da must du mir aber jetz auch etwas weiterhelfen was für ein Kaudawelsch verstehst du nicht oder im spezifischen was du unter den Text nicht verstehst?? Ich weiss meine ausdrücksweisse ist nicht die beste,das liegt daran das ich Spanier bin und soweit aber glaube ich müsste mich man verstehen ,bei dein vorletzten text hast du geschrieben das wir vieleicht unterschiedliche gewichtsvorstellungen haben,das Sage ich ja auch für mich sind 214gr bei einer baitcast schon wenig ,natürlich für dich etwas zu viel na gut das stimmt schon ,aber was ich sagen wollte ist das meine baitcastercombos gut abgestimmt sind hinsichtlich des gewichts der baitcaster.Achso und unten hab ich geschrieben das mein Onkel  mir gesagt hat das es in Spanien und in America auf den markt ,schon eine neue baitcaster gibt die knapp120gr wiegt und soweit er weiss von der Marke TiCa und Okuma hergestellt wurde ,speziel für zum drop shot und split shot angel technik  ,desweiteren soll sie ,den Alphas ud steez u.s.w. an wurfweite bei minimal gewicht um milen voraus-sein,ja wenn das mein Onkel sagt dann glaub ich das der ist ein Barsch profi und bei denn Welt bassfishing tournes immer dabei ,auch wie jedes jahr bei Caspe BASS fishing ,er ist von Sama fishing.Das wollte ich damit sagen ich hoffe No Saint du verstehst mich jetz besser #6


----------



## NoSaint (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ja, ich hab mitbekommen dass du ursprünglich Spanier bist, daher hab ich meinen Post etwas geändert, ich will dich schließlich nicht beleidigen.

So kann ichs auf jeden Fall besser lesen, Danke #6

Hast du evtl. geneuere Infos zu der leichten Tica? Wär mal interessant, eben ein Link oder so, eben mit Herstellerangaben und der gleichen.


----------



## Bassattack (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Bassattack, die Zillion gibts es genau wie die Quantum in einer hohen und einer niedrigen Übersetzung.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege anstatt einer Roundprofil eine Lowprofile an eine Rute von 10-70wg zu schrauben, könnte man da durchaus vergleichen.
> Zu deinen Empfehlungen, wir hatten das schonmal in einem anderen Thread, bitte wirklich nur Gerät empfehlen das Sinn macht.
> Es geht hier um Barschzuppeleien und gelegentlich Twitchbaits.
> ...



Hallo Walstipper,wie gesagt ist meine persönliche meinung,man muss sie erst mal besitzen und mit ihr gefischt haben um sein urteill zu bilden ,natürlich verstehe ich dich sehr gut,und muss dir recht geben das jeder angler behauptet die währe besser oder die ist der King unter den Baitcastern ,das streite ich nicht ab ,soweit ich weiss hat der produktions standort nix zu sagen ob die baitcaster von schlechten herstellern ist ,meine rutten samt Baitcaster kommen teillweisse aus China und kosten hir in europa dimenses geld teillweisse bekommt man hir sie garnicht auf den Markt in aamerica schon ,aber hir in Deutschland nicht und wenn dann für richtig viel geld ,Soweit ich weiss werden einige baitcaster wie Abu Garcia in Japan produziert und an den Weltmarkt ausgeliefert denoch,meines wissen ,bauen die Chinesen die besten Baitcaster ,es gibt da so eine seite im Internet ganz genau weiss ich nicht mehr wie die heisst ,da kann man mal sehen wie die Chinesen ihre baitcaster bis auf das euserste tunen die baitcaster kann man garnicht vergleichen mit unseren gekauften hir in deutschland ,auch wenn sie 300€ gekostet haben und von Daiwa oder Shimano sind.
Nicht falschverstehen Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mitbekommen dass du ursprünglich Spanier bist, daher hab ich meinen Post etwas geändert, ich will dich schließlich nicht beleidigen.
> 
> So kann ichs auf jeden Fall besser lesen, Danke #6
> 
> Hast du evtl. geneuere Infos zu der leichten Tica? Wär mal interessant, eben ein Link oder so, eben mit Herstellerangaben und der gleichen.



No Saint ganz genau weiss ich noch nicht wo man sie betrachten kann ,geschweigedesen informieren kann ,bis morgen weiss ich es genau wenn ich mit  mein Onkel gesprochen habe ,also die gibts schon seit einiger zeit in Spanien und natürlich in China und USa ,aber wann genau man sie hir in Deutschland  bekommt kann ich nicht sagen .
Mfg Bassattack ,so ich bin off für heute muss noch was erledigen.
Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Walstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

@Bassattack:

- Ich muss die Quantum weder gehalten noch gefischt haben.
- Die "besten" BC werden in Japan entwickelt und dort gebaut.
- Die Chinesen selber entwickeln garnix, es wird nur günstige Produktionsort China von ausländischen Firmen ausgenutzt, wie z.b von Abu.
- Tunen tuen die auch garnix, es werden meist bis Abec5 sowie Standardspulen verbaut, tunen musst du dann selber.
- Es gibt keine BC mit 120g von Okuma/Tica die Steez im Leichtbereich um Meilen vorraus ist.

@spin89: Ist die Barkley Pulse schon gekauft? Zur Rolle, schau dich nach einer Premier zwischen 100-130€ um.


----------



## spin89 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @Bassattack:
> 
> - Ich muss die Quantum weder gehalten noch gefischt haben.
> - Die "besten" BC werden in Japan entwickelt und dort gebaut.
> ...


 
Nein die Pulse ist noch nicht gekauft, war aber die Rute die mir zunächst ins Auge gefallen war....werde erst die rolle holen und dann erstmal an ne Pulse schrauben und schauen wie sie mir gefällt.
Hast du was die Rute angeht nen besseren Vorschlag?Gruss spin89


----------



## Bassattack (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

@Walstipper wenn du meinst das du weder ne Quantum mal in der hand halten geschweige desen mal angeln sollst, um dein Professionelles Urteil zu geben dann ist das dein Problem.Das einige Baitcaster oder der Grossteill in Japan hergestehlt wird stimmt aber es werden in China genauso baitcaster hergestellt und an den Weltmarkt ausgeliefert natürlich ,werden von einigen Top Marken baitcaster in China hergestellt,soweit ich weiss von Chinesen oder meinst du die angagieren dann Japana im Werk ,junge was du laberst ist der komplete schwachsinn ich glaube du kennst auch nur die marken die wo es eventuel hir in Europa am Markt gibt ,desweitern werden in China von vielen Top Marken wie Quantum ,Daiwa,und Okuma in China Jubileums  rollen produziert die kann man dann bei der Icast in Florida dann besichtigen ,aber ich denke so baitcaster kannst du dir bestimmt nicht leisten ,desweitern gibt es in Spanien und natürlich in USA eine Tica & Okuma Baitcast reel die speziel für Drop shot und Split shot entwickelt wurde ,das sagt mir mein Onkel ,der hat so einige baitcaster nach seinen wünschen von Daiwa und Quantum entwickeln lassen glaub mir wenn das mein Onkel mir sagt dann Glaub ich ihn der wird von so einigen Top Firmen gesponsert und hat viele Jahre erfahrung der Angelt mit Top Profis in America und weltweit ,man muss halt Vitamin B haben dann weiss man was es auf den Markt gibt .
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## NoSaint (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Also ich wollte nun eigentlich zu diesem Thema gar nichts mehr schreiben, zum eine da ich keine Lust habe persönlich angegriffen zu werden, im Sinne von: “das könnt ihr euch eh nicht leisten….“ Oder: “ihr habt eh keine Ahnung etc…“ 

Aber zum Anderen möchte ich hier noch mal schreiben dass du es bitte unterlässt zu behaupten dass sicht hier jemand etwas nicht leisten könne oder so, denn wir wissen wohl selber was wir uns leisten können, zur Info, Walstipper und Ich fischen selber Rollen àla Steez, Presso, Alphas Ai Ito und TD Ito, dazu Ruten von Megabass, Evergreen, Daiko und der Daiwa Steez Serie. Also bitte behaupte nicht dass wir uns kein hochwertiges Tackle leisten könnten…

Des Weiteren es ist nun mal Fakt dass Rollen, wie eben die Daiwa Steez, Daiwa Presso, die Shimano Aldabaran, Cardiff DC, o.ä, das non plus Ultra darstellen, da es in punkto Qualität, Performance und Leichtigkeit nahezu nichts vergleichbares gibt. Da kommt auch keine Quantum (alleine schon aus Sicht der Leichtigkeit) oder aber Tica hinterher. Wenn du anderer Meinung bist ist das mir nun auch so ziemlich egal… Ich sage nicht dass die Quantums schlecht wären, aber eben nicht so hochwertig wie andere JDM-Rollen

Geb lieber mal einen Beweis her, für deine Vitamin B super duper 120g Tica…!!!

Ich wette mit dir du greifst mich nun auch persönlich an, so wie du es mit Walstipper gemacht hast, aber da stehe ich zum Glück drüber :q


----------



## Walstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Das einige Baitcaster oder der Grossteill in Japan hergestehlt wird stimmt aber es werden in China genauso baitcaster hergestellt und an den Weltmarkt ausgeliefert natürlich ,werden von einigen Top Marken baitcaster in China hergestellt,soweit ich weiss von Chinesen oder meinst du die angagieren dann Japana im Werk ,junge was du laberst ist der komplete schwachsinn ich glaube du kennst auch nur die marken die wo es eventuel hir in Europa am Markt gibt....



Rollen, nicht alle natürlich, werden *in Japan/USA/Schweden von staatsangehörigen Ingenieuren in diesen Ländern entwickelt*.

Dann sagen Menschen dieser Firmen den Chinesen *wie* sie dort in China die Dinger zusammenbauen sollen. Ja, da schaut auch sicher mal ein Japaner/Ami/Schwede nach ob die Chinsen auch alles richtig machen.
Über Differnzen in der Qualität zwischen landesinterner und ausländischer Verbauung kann ich natürlich nur Mutmaßen.

Es gibt bei BC´s nur 4 Topmarken, nämlich Shimano, Daiwa, Abu und eventuell Megabass.


----------



## stichling-hunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Also ich wollte nun eigentlich zu diesem Thema gar nichts mehr schreiben, zum eine da ich keine Lust habe persönlich angegriffen zu werden, im Sinne von: “das könnt ihr euch eh nicht leisten….“ Oder: “ihr habt eh keine Ahnung etc…“


 Hat er so doch gar nicht gemacht! Ich sehe keinen persönlichen Angriff euch gegenüber, zudem er doch auch "@Walstipper" geschrieben hat, also wieso fühlst Du dir denn nun eigentlich auf den Schlips getreten und reagierst so angepis...t ?! 


NoSaint schrieb:


> Aber zum Anderen möchte ich hier noch mal schreiben dass du es bitte unterlässt zu behaupten dass sicht hier jemand etwas nicht leisten könne...


 Wie gesagt sowas hat er nie behauptet! Also Junge bleib mal aufm Teppich und les sein Posting nochmal aufmerksam 


Bassattack schrieb:


> ...Jubileums rollen produziert die kann man dann bei der Icast in Florida dann besichtigen ,aber ich *denke* so baitcaster kannst du dir *bestimmt* nicht leisten...


 





NoSaint schrieb:


> ...zur Info, Walstipper und Ich fischen selber Rollen àla Steez, Presso, Alphas Ai Ito und TD Ito, dazu Ruten von Megabass, Evergreen, Daiko und der Daiwa Steez Serie...


Das ist wirklich fein was ihr Jungspunde (oder eure Eltern?) sich alles leisten können aber mit dem eigentlichen Thema hat das nix zu tun. Aber so konnte man sein Tacklegedöns wenigstens mal wieder gut in Scene setzen was 




NoSaint schrieb:


> Ich wette mit dir du greifst mich nun auch persönlich an, so wie du es mit Walstipper gemacht hast...


 Wie bereits gesagt persönliche Angriffe seitens Bassattack konnte ich bisher nicht ausmachen aber welchen Ton Du hier an den Tag legst ist unter aller Sau! Vieleicht solltest Du dir nochmal vor Augen halten dass der gute Bassattack aus Spanien kommt und Deutsch nicht seine Muttersprache ist!


.


----------



## NoSaint (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ach mann das is mir echt nun zu doof hier und nur mal so am Rande ich arbeite für mein Geld :vik:


P.S. 

[Ironiemodus_on] na klar ich fische solches Tackle nur um damit angeben zu können, das ist selbstverständlich der einzuge Grund dafür sich ne 400 bis 600€ Rute zu kaufen... |muahah:[Ironiemodus_off]


----------



## Walstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> junge was du *laberst ist der komplete schwachsinn* ich glaube du *kennst* auch nur die marken die wo es eventuel hir *in Europa am Markt* gibt ,desweitern werden in China von vielen Top Marken wie Quantum ,Daiwa,und Okuma in China Jubileums  rollen produziert die kann man dann bei der Icast in Florida dann besichtigen ,aber ich denke so baitcaster kannst du dir bestimmt *nicht leisten*



@Stichling-Hunter:

Lesen, mit dem gefischten Tackle wollte NoSaint auf nichteuropäische Gerätekesntnisse hinweisen.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss hat der produktions standort nix zu sagen ob die baitcaster von schlechten herstellern ist



Das nicht, aber ob das Produkt an sich besser oder schlechter ist. Z.B. lässt Shimano in Japan und in Malaysia bauen, die Modelle aus Japan sind meist besser. 




Bassattack schrieb:


> ,meine rutten samt Baitcaster kommen teillweisse aus China und kosten hir in europa dimenses geld teillweisse bekommt man hir sie garnicht auf den Markt in aamerica schon ,aber hir in Deutschland nicht und wenn dann für richtig viel geld ,Soweit ich weiss werden einige baitcaster wie Abu Garcia in Japan produziert und an den Weltmarkt ausgeliefert denoch,meines wissen ,bauen die Chinesen die besten Baitcaster



Baut Abu wirklich in Japan? Ich dachte die lassen in Korea bauen, aber mit Abu hab ich es auch nicht so. 
Nenn mir mal bitte eine chinesische Firma die die besten Baitcaster baut. Für mich sind es Rollen von Shimano oder Daiwa.




Bassattack schrieb:


> ,es gibt da so eine seite im Internet ganz genau weiss ich nicht mehr wie die heisst ,da kann man mal sehen wie die Chinesen ihre baitcaster bis auf das euserste tunen


Ich kenn nur japanische Firmen die das Zeug dafür hergeben, z.B. Bassart, ZPI, KTF...




Bassattack schrieb:


> die baitcaster kann man garnicht vergleichen mit unseren gekauften hir in deutschland ,auch wenn sie 300€ gekostet haben und von Daiwa oder Shimano sind.
> Nicht falschverstehen Mfg Bassattack.



Naja, wenn du eine High-End noch tunest...




NoSaint schrieb:


> Geb lieber mal einen Beweis her, für deine Vitamin B super duper 120g Tica…!!!


120 g ist super wenig, vielleicht ist es ja sowas wie die Shimano Club Demi, die Shimano wiegt sogar nur 90 g.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Geb lieber mal einen Beweis her, für deine Vitamin B super duper 120g Tica…!!!



Ich hab mir mal alle Baitcaster auf der Tica USA seite angeguckt, da bekommste keine mit einem Gewicht von 120 g, die fangen erst ab den doppelten 8.3 oz (235 g) an.


----------



## stichling-hunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> ...mit dem gefischten Tackle wollte NoSaint auf nichteuropäische Gerätekesntnisse hinweisen.


Es ist mir ziemlich schnurz ob NoSanit nun auf einen Hundehaufen am Straßenrand oder seine Brieftasche oder sonstwas hinweisen wollte

Finde den den Umgangston den der Jüngling (mit 21 Lenzen noch halb grün hinter den Ohren!) gegenüber einem nicht deutschsprachigen an den Tag legt einfach völlig daneben!
Bassattack's Ausdrucksweise ist sicherlich auch nicht die feinste aber aufgrund seiner Spanischstämmigkeit und der damit einhergehenden Spracherlernung sollte man als heranreifender Erwachsener auch mal drüber stehen können (was er nach eigenen bekunden ja wohl angeblich gut kann) und ein Auge zu drücken 

Die Diskussion ist ansonsten recht interessant und gerade deswegen sollte der Ton gewahrt bleiben! An einer Quelle und näheren Infos zur 120g Tica oder Okuma bin ich nämlich auch äußerst interessiert


----------



## NoSaint (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

@Chrizzy, Jap danach hatte ich auch schon geschaut udn nichts gefunden...


----------



## NoSaint (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Es ist mir ziemlich schnurz ob NoSanit nun auf einen Hundehaufen am Straßenrand oder seine Brieftasche oder sonstwas hinweisen wollte
> 
> Finde den den Umgangston den der Jüngling (mit 21 Lenzen noch halb grün hinter den Ohren!) gegenüber einem nicht deutschsprachigen an den Tag legt einfach völlig daneben!




Mann hey beruhig dich mal.... Ich wusste bis gstern nicht dass Bassattack aus Spanien kommt UND ich habe mich sogar gestern per Pn für meinen Post entschuldigt und meinen Post zudem abgeändert


----------



## Walstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Es ist mir ziemlich schnurz ob NoSanit nun auf einen Hundehaufen am Straßenrand oder seine Brieftasche oder sonstwas hinweisen wollte



Habe verstanden, hauptsache unterstellen Pappi bezahlt den grünohrigen Tackleprahler.


----------



## Stauvie (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

ich hätte da mal ne frage.
passt meiner meinung nach hier hin, vor allem, da ja einige leute, die eine besitzen mit sicherheit hier reingucken werden.
 gibt es einen unterschied zwischen der us- und der japan-steez?


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Die japanische Steez hat mehr Steez Logos und ein anderes Pinion Gear. Mehr Unterschiede weiß ich nun aus dem Stehgreif nicht.


----------



## Stauvie (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

die logos sind ja nur ein optischer unterschied.
inwiefern is das pinion gear denn anders? anderes material?
wie gravierend ist der unterschied, da der preisunterschied ja auch nicht gerade gering ist. je nach japanshop ja doch schon bis zu gut 100$


----------



## Chrizzi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ich weiß nicht bei welcher Rolle das so ist, aber in einer ist das Pinion Gear mit einem Kreuz versehen, anstelle den einfachen Schlitzes.

Ob es noch andere Unterschiede gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## spin89 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

@Walstipper

Warum wolltest du wissen ob die Pulse schon gekauft ist hast du etwa nen besseren Vorschlag?Hatte dir schon geantworted hast du wohl überlesen.Gruss spin89


----------



## Bassattack (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Ich habe es anfangs noch mir Freundlichkeit versucht und mich sogar(auch per PN) für einen vorigen etwas unfreundlich geschriebenen Beitrag entschuldigt, das war wohl ein Fehler...
> 
> Also ich wollte nun eigentlich zu diesem Thema gar nichts mehr schreiben, zum eine da ich keine Lust habe persönlich angegriffen zu werden, im Sinne von: “das könnt ihr euch eh nicht leisten….“ Oder: “ihr habt eh keine Ahnung etc…“
> 
> ...


Ich greife kein persönlich an ,aber jetz mal erhlich du benimmst dich ja nicht wie ,was 21 Jahre alt bist du ich denke da hast du etwas gemogelt.


----------



## NoSaint (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

So, ihr habts geschafft mich hier raus zu eckeln, Glückwunsch und noch viel Spaß mit euern 120g Tica's 








Das wars für mich in diesem Threat...


----------



## spin89 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Menschmensch was so eig vollkommen normales Thema für Auswirkungen hat trotzdem danke auch für deine Hilfe.Gruss spin89


----------



## Bassattack (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber ob das Produkt an sich besser oder schlechter ist. Z.B. lässt Shimano in Japan und in Malaysia bauen, die Modelle aus Japan sind meist besser.
> Chrizzi denk ich nicht, soweit ich weiss kommen die baitcaster aus jeden land ob Malaysia oder Japan in der gleichen bauweisse und gleicher Qualität in den Weltmarkt ,allein durch ihr Firmen-Patent dürfen die nicht anders die Produktion verlassen als in Japan darrauf wird sehr geachtet bei allen Produkten die in Verschiedenen Ländern Produziert werden ,spielt das aller höchster Priorität .
> 
> 
> ...


 nicht ganz so im Unteren gewichts bereich aber denoch um vieles geringer wie die Alphas so bei etwa 120-125gr und wo genau man sie bekommt kann ich auch nicht sagen suche schon seit Gestern im Web aber naja ,wenn mein Onkel mir das sagt dann Glaub ich das ,der Hat Rang und Name in Der welt Barschszene #6


----------



## Walstipper (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ähhh, NoSaint, is doch nur Entertainment, nich aufregen, auch wenns harter Stoff is :q:q:q

@Spin89: Nun, wie man so ließt sollen diese weichspitzigen Stecken ja toll zum Dropshotten sein, so etwas wär für Hardbaits oder gar Jigs gänzlich ungeeignet. 
Ich habe die Montage immer an normale Spinnings gehangen, das ging auch, einen Vergleich zur Weichspitzrute kann ich aber nicht geben. 
Du musst dir überlegen wie du da den Kompromiss setzt.
Willst du was Gutes für 120€ was Hardbaits oder auch mal nen Gummi rausbefördert bekommst du von mir eine PN.

Für eine Rutenberatung zum Drop-Shot rate ich dir Barsch-Alarm.de oder gleich Spanish-Fishing oder Fishing-for-Men.


----------



## Bassattack (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



NoSaint schrieb:


> So, ihr habts geschafft mich hier raus zu eckeln, Glückwunsch und noch viel Spaß mit euern 120g Tica's



Also erlich |uhoh:|uhoh:|offtopicalso sowas von unverschämt junge anstand hast du aber garnicht ,#d#d da merkt man sofort aus was für ein miessen Karakter du hast #d#d


----------



## Walstipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> nicht ganz so im Unteren gewichts bereich aber denoch um vieles geringer wie die Alphas so bei etwa 120-125gr und wo genau man sie bekommt kann ich auch nicht sagen suche schon seit Gestern im Web aber naja ,wenn mein Onkel mir das sagt dann Glaub ich das ,der Hat Rang und Name in Der welt Barschszene #6



@Bassattack: Falls du die 125g ÜberBC mit 3g WG nicht finden solltest :q (ich akzeptiere keine Plastikrollen mit Styroporspulen die nach einem 20cm Bass hin sind, oder Schlüsselanhänger), bist du nen Bassfishingtourbericht hier in der Raubfischrubrik mit dem Onkel schuldig :vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> nicht ganz so im Unteren gewichts bereich aber denoch um vieles geringer wie die Alphas so bei etwa 120-125gr und wo genau man sie bekommt kann ich auch nicht sagen suche schon seit Gestern im Web aber naja ,wenn mein Onkel mir das sagt dann Glaub ich das ,der Hat Rang und Name in Der welt Barschszene #6




Vielleicht ist es ja sowas: http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/shop/...r-3500.html/XTCsid/sihiejbhg5c52g63ess66m72d2

Die wiegt da auch nur 110 g. Dank eines Fehlers des Herstellers. Eigentlich hat die auch über 200 g, aber da die Händler nur den Text vom Hersteller übernehmen, sind es mal 110 g.

Das einfachste ist, du fragst nach, welches Tica Modell so leicht ist. Wenn Tica die Rolle nicht auf der Homepage führt (US Homepage) dann gibt es die nicht mehr. Entweder es ist ein altes Modell, oder es gibt sie einfach nicht, was ich ehr glaube. Tica verbinde ich mit Gewicht und das Gegenteil von Leichtbau. Das haben mir auch die Gewichte derer aktuellen Baitcaster gezeigt. Aber 235 g geht es los bis 350 g oder so. Es sei, Tica ist der Hersteller der kleinen Schlüsselanhänger Multis.


Im Grunde kommt von dir nur "bla bla bla" aber nichts genaueres. 
Quantum ist die beste BC -> Quantum hat ganz viele BC auf dem Markt, dazu gibt es immernoch ein Einsatzgebiet wo die Rolle zu passen muss.
Onkel mit Ahnung -> ja schön
120 g Tica -> Herstellerseite: Baitcaster im Bereich 240 - über 300 g
China baut die besten Sachen -> wo denn? Was denn?
Die Chinesen sind die besten Rollentuner und stellen Sachen dafür her -> hab ich noch nie gehört und noch nie eine Seite dazu gesehen. Poste mal bitte ein Link zu einer chinesischen Baitcaster Tuning Seite


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

http://www.tradekey.com

China Tackle corp.:q|supergri


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

So und die nächsten tage such ich mal die top china siten .Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> So und die nächsten Tage kann ich mal ein foto von der Tica reinstellen denn mein Onkel schickt mir die Tage eine ,*weisste wenn man keine ahnung hat kann mann nicht reden *.
> Gruss Bassattack



Jo, dann frag bei deinem Onkel mal lieber gründlich nach. 


Zur Chinaware:
Gut, ein Hersteller wurde gefunden. 
Und die bieten also die besten Sache an?
http://www.mingyangfishing.com/prclass.asp?id=2
http://www.mingyangfishing.com/prclass.asp?id=8
http://www.mingyangfishing.com/prclass.asp?id=3

Eine Baitcaster mit 2 Lagern ist also absolutes High-End? 

Nunja, dann bleiben nur noch die besten Rollentuner/Tuninghersteller aus China. Müssen ja wahre Meister sein, wenn die solche Rollen hinbekommen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Leute, was ist denn das hier für eine Schwanzvergleich-Aktion?

Wer es nötig hat hier drüber zu philosophieren wie viel Geld die Familie verdient etc stellt sich doch selber ins Aus. Bisher kommt hier nur leeres BlaBla, wenn man so einen tollen berühmten Onkel hat, dann hat der ja sicher einen tollen berühmten Namen und sagt auch gerne und bereitwillig, von welchem seiner Sponsoren es welches Produkt ist.

Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus das da jetzt weas kommt, aber wir werden sehen. Ist schon immer komisch, wenn solche Top-Modelle nicht auch in den Verkauf kommen. Bei anderen Branchen wird ja sehr gerne mit solchen Profis Werbung gemacht und das Material mit Hilfe der Namen vermarktet, ich dachte das sei auch der Sinn eines solchen Sponsorings. Wenn Tica oder wer auch immer den tollen Barschangel-Onkel sponsort und dann nicht sagen kann mit welchem Tackle der angelt finde ich das komisch...

Bassattack, hau doch mal das Modell raus damit wir uns ein bisscehn weiterbilden können, so eine Rolle hat hier sicher Interessenten, z.B. Walstipper, NoSaint, Chrizzi oder auch mich... Und keine Sorge, auch ohne Spanische Immobilien kann sich der eine oder andere arme Deutsche sowas leisten.


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Habe verstanden, hauptsache unterstellen Pappi bezahlt den grünohrigen Tackleprahler.


 Mensch Kinnas ihr solltet mit euren Behauptungen bzgl. dem was andere unterstellen mal etwas kürzer treten  


stichling-hunter schrieb:


> ...(oder eure Eltern*?*)... [/QUOTE]
> Aber lasst mal gut sein


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Leute, was ist denn das hier für eine Schwanzvergleich-Aktion?
> 
> Wer es nötig hat hier drüber zu philosophieren wie viel Geld die Familie verdient etc stellt sich doch selber ins Aus. Bisher kommt hier nur leeres BlaBla, wenn man so einen tollen berühmten Onkel hat, dann hat der ja sicher einen tollen berühmten Namen und sagt auch gerne und bereitwillig, von welchem seiner Sponsoren es welches Produkt ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schleien-Stefan ich habe nie philosophiert,desweitern nie behauptet das sich Die Deutschen sowas nicht leisten können |supergri desweiteren habe ich keinen Berühmten Onkel in den Sinne wie du meinst ,mein Onkel ist ein Profi der Barschszene in Spanien und America von Sama Fishing team ,und wird von so einigen top Firmen Gesponsert ,von Ishida ,St.Croix,Quantum.G-Loomis u.s.w. Natürlich bekommt mein Onkel teillweisse Angelzeug gestellt von den Firmen alleine durch sein Aufttreten um es Public zu machen.
Ich glaube du musst erst mal richtig lesen,ich habe nie behauptet das mein Onkel von Tica gesponsert wird???|kopfkrat|uhoh:|supergri
Des weiteren werden viele modele ,hergestellt wie unicats für bestimmte Leute ,man kann dann solche rollen auch bei der Icast in Florida betrachten ,musste mal hinfahren ich persönlich wahr letztes Jahr unten ,glaub mir da gibt es veröfffentlichte Marken die kennst du Garnicht ,die kannst du nicht mal Ausprechen|supergri
Des weiteren muss ich den Namen von mein Onkel hir nicht ver¨¨offentlichen ,und werde ihn in den Misverständniss auch nicht hineinziehen .
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Jaja,
was dem Einen sein Onkel, ist dem Anderen sein unsichtbarer Freund...
Und - ganz nebenbei erwähnt - meine Oma fährt Ferrari. |supergri


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Jaja,
> was dem Einen sein Onkel, ist dem Anderen sein unsichtbarer Freund...
> Und - ganz nebenbei erwähnt - meine Oma fährt Ferrari. |supergri



Ja ist doch schön wenn deine Oma ein ferrari Fahrt ich hoffe sie kann sich auch noch gut bewegen den der Ferrari ist sehr Tief gebaut|supergri|supergri|supergri ,weisste deine Posting beindruckt mich in keiner weisse .

whirga.en.alibaba.com
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...annel=s&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt mein Onkel teillweisse Angelzeug gestellt von den Firmen alleine durch sein Aufttreten um es Public zu machen.



Dann sollte es ja auch möglich sein rauszufinden welches Material das ist, sonst macht das Sponsoring ja wenig Sinn, oder?

Butter bei die Fische, gibt es die Rolle? Dann hat sie einen Namen...


----------



## Walstipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



ivo schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig: Mindestabnahmemenge 500 Stück?:q
> 
> 
> Gewicht hat man wohl vergessen.



Im Gegensatz zu den 155g BC´s mit Magnesium-Body, ist diese Rolle aus Alu und hat dazu noch eine höhre Schnurfassung (0.35/135m!!) als ne Zillion, womit sie nahezu unmöglich besser abwärts performen könnte als Steez.


----------



## alex82 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Gibts nicht von Spro auch ne Baitcaster, Red Arc?|kopfkrat:q
Kann man auf der Tica FC benutzen?


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



ivo schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig: Mindestabnahmemenge 500 Stück?:q
> 
> 
> Gewicht hat man wohl vergessen.



Nein das liest du nicht richtig ,das heist es wurden ein minimum von 500 Produziert .|supergri

Achso das gewicht liegt bei 214gr


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

es gibt auch teillweisse top rutten die sogar an der Icast des öffteren preisse gewinnen.Made in china  high quality ,alle teillweise handgemacht kosten umgesetztzt auf € zwieschen 800-bis z.r.k 1200€ kann man nach seinen wünschen bauen lassen.
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00seSQjYVznRqO/Fishing-Tackle-Fishing-Rod-Trolling-Rod.jpg
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...annel=s&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Stauvie (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

also, wenn ich mir die seite auf englisch ansehe steht da Minimum Order Quantity

für mich heißt das mindestabnahmemenge

soll das denn nun die ultraleichte okuma tica baitcster sein oder ist das einfach nur eine in china produzierte baitcaster?


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Stauvie schrieb:


> soll das denn nun die ultraleichte okuma tica baitcster sein oder ist das einfach nur eine in china produzierte baitcaster?



Das ist die absolute High-End China Baitcaster mit 2 Kugellagern.


----------



## Walstipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Nich so voreilig ja, Kugellager werden generell überbewertet |supergri


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Nich so voreilig ja, Kugellager werden generell überbewertet |supergri



Richtig. Zwei Lager an der Spule reichen ja. Soviel zu High-End und das Beste wo gibt.


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das ist die absolute High-End China Baitcaster mit 2 Kugellagern.


Vielleicht aber auch nur zwei Kugeln pro Lager|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber auch nur zwei Kugeln pro Lager|kopfkrat:q



Drei müssen es ja schon sein, sonst hat das Lager kein halt.


----------



## snorreausflake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Drei müssen es ja schon sein, sonst hat das Lager kein halt.


Ach deswegen steht da 2+1|supergri
Naja bin jetzt besser ruhig|sagnix


----------



## NoSaint (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ich will ja eigentlich in dem Trööt nichts mehr schreiben, aber da hier grad voll die Party abgeht kann ich nicht wiederstehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hab da ne Vermutung, Tica  entspricht  Steez - 11 Lager = 120g


----------



## Würger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Alter Falter, was hier abgeht :v (endlich mein Kotz-Smilie|supergri )

Ich will ja in meinem Post niemanden zu nahe treten aber mal im Ernst, wie zum Teufel soll denn ein 120 Gramm Rolle aussehen????
Plaste oder 1mm Blech? Ich meine ich bin kein Rollenentwickler (und bevor du es behauptest, ich glaub auch du nicht Bassattack) Aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, das so etwas technisch möglich ist, zumindest nicht mit anständiger Qualität. Und wenn ne Rolle nix taugt, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, das ein Profi (wobei ich wie manch Anderer hier bezweifle, das irgendjemand hier mit einem Verwand ist) damit in Wettkämpfe zieht, auch wenn sie noch so leicht ist.

@ Bassattack: Zu deinem lustigen Link mit den Ruten, die man sich ja selber bauen lassen kann in China und Boar sind die geil:v Da lass ich mir lieber eine in Deutschland in entsprechenden Japanstyle aufbauen, hab ich mehr von und ich weiß das die Quali stimmt.


P.S.: Sorry für die häufige Verwendung des Kotz-Smilies, er wird noch öfter kommen, denn ich vermisse ihn in einem anderen Forum:vik:


----------



## spin89 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Die Möglichkeit ne 120Gramm Bc zu bauen die auch hochwertig ist besteht mit sicherheit, nur glaube ich kaum das die dann jemand bezahlen möchte. Vollcarbon Gehäuse+Spule etc da gibs ne Menge Möglichkeiten würde sich aber nich lohnen weil die wohl kaum einer kaufen würde.Und ob ne Rolle nun 120 oder 160Gramm wiegt macht im endeffeckt auch nich mehr viel aus hinzu kommt ja, das die Rute auch noch etwas Gegengewicht braucht um nich Kopflastig zu sein. Jetz fang ich auch noch an|uhoh:
gruss spin89


----------



## Würger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ich mein, ich mag Carbon, aber ne Rolle in Carbonoptik sieht zum :v (ich mag den kleinen Kerl) aus.
Gabs schonmal nen Tuning mit entsprechender Folie über dem Gehäuse. 


Und über den Preis brauchen wir denke ich mal nicht sprechen, ist ja eh eine Klasse für sich, die viele Leute auch nicht abschreckt. 
Aber im metallbereich kann ich mir das eben nicht vorstellen, zumal ja noch entsprechende Technik untergebracht werden muss, welche auch wieder Geicht bringt.


----------



## Walstipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



spin89 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit ne 120Gramm Bc zu bauen die auch hochwertig ist besteht mit sicherheit, nur glaube ich kaum das die dann jemand bezahlen möchte. Vollcarbon Gehäuse+Spule etc da gibs ne Menge Möglichkeiten würde sich aber nich lohnen weil die wohl kaum einer kaufen würde.Und ob ne Rolle nun 120 oder 160Gramm wiegt macht im endeffeckt auch nich mehr viel aus



Es geht auch eher darum, dass sich hier jemand bei völliger Informationsresistenz bis zum runterfallen aus dem Fenster lehnt und gleichzeitig "Highendgerätetips" an Ahnungslose gibt.


----------



## NoSaint (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

|good:#6


----------



## Bassattack (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Ach ist das schön wenn einige hir ,Spass haben:q:q:q|supergri


----------



## Walstipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Wir hatten unseren Spaß und du hast womöglich was gelernt #6

@Spin89: Mit dem Stecken meinte ich ne Yabai 6' 10-40(real 25g) für 120€. Wäre allerdings nix Weichspitziges.


----------



## spin89 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wir hatten unseren Spaß und du hast womöglich was gelernt #6
> 
> @Spin89: Mit dem Stecken meinte ich ne Yabai 6' 10-40(real 25g) für 120€. Wäre allerdings nix Weichspitziges.


 
Castinversion oder normal?Gruss spin89


----------



## stichling-hunter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



spin89 schrieb:


> .Und ob ne Rolle nun 120 oder 160Gramm wiegt macht im endeffeckt auch nich mehr viel aus hinzu kommt ja, das die Rute auch noch etwas Gegengewicht braucht um nich Kopflastig zu sein.


 Sorry aber das ist bzgl. BC-Ruten absoluter Blödsinn!

.


----------



## Parasol (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hallo,



spin89 schrieb:


> ..........................................Und ob ne Rolle nun 120 oder 160Gramm wiegt macht im endeffeckt auch nich mehr viel aus hinzu kommt ja, das die Rute auch noch etwas Gegengewicht braucht um nich Kopflastig zu sein..........................................



in diesem Punkt schließe ich mich der Meinung von spin89 an. Ob ich nun 50 g mehr oder weniger Gewicht in der Hand halte, spielt für mich keine Rolle. Ich weis ja, dass für das Werfen leichter Köder nur die Spule samt Schnur möglichst leicht sein muss, nicht aber die gesamte Rolle. Die soll aber stabil und verwindungsfrei sein und (möglichst viele) Kugellager haben, was natürlich das Gewicht beeinflusst.

Sollte ich aber einen wichtigen Aspekt übersehen haben, wäre ich für Aufklärung dankbar.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Kopflastigkeit bei Baitcastern kann man nicht über das Rollengewicht entgegenwirken, weil die Rolle ja in der Hand liegt und damit am Drehpunkt. Zusätzliches Gewicht bringt nur hinter dem Drehpunkt (also zum Beispiel in der Abschlußkappe) was.


----------



## Würger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Das Gewicht der Rolle ist dahingehend entscheidend, wie lange ich "Ermüdungsfrei" fischen kann.

Je schwerer eine Rolle umso unangenehmer wird das fischen mit der Zeit (nach mehreren stunden). Dies gilt natürlich auch für Ruten.

Bei Karpfenruten oder Ähnlichem, welche ich auswerfe und sie dann ablege ist mir das Gewicht auch relativ egal. Aber bei Ruten, die ich zwangsweise in der Hand halten muss zum Fischen ist es umso angenehmer, je leichter die Combo ist.


----------



## spin89 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

So falls es jemanden interessiert es ist die Abu Revo Premier geworden, habe sie nagelneu für 129Euro gefunden und hole sie mir Montag ab bei Angelsport Mor.... . Ich hoffe das gute Stück wird mich nicht enttäuschen, werde mir ne 10er power pro raufmachen und als Rute war ja eigentlich die Pulse geplant vllt kommt doch noch was "feineres" her da ich ja 70Euro unter dem geplanten budget wegkomme.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Walstipper (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Die Premier wird dich nicht enttäuschen.
Allerdings würde ich zu Beginn kein Geflecht drauf machen, da dies bei den typischen Anfängerperrücken zum reißen neigt.
Mach lieber ne Mono drauf, danach dann am besten Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur.

Wie gesagt, wenn du keinen typischen Dropshotstecken willst, der sonst zu nix anderem mehr zu gebrauchen ist, hätte ich ne Quelle für eine Fantasista Yabai 183cm 7-25g für 120€. 
Die is für kleinere Barsche aber auch wieder zu powerful.


----------



## spin89 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hatte dir ja schon geschrieben hier im thread, handelt es sich bei der Rute um ne Triggerversion oder ne normale?
Ich denke fast die Rute wird schon zu hart sein meine dropshot gewichte liegen zwischen 7und 14Gramm ansonsten fische ich illes squirells etc und 7,5er kopytos...
Wenn ich das baitcaster iwann mal drauf hab ist es mir vllt ja auch Möglich meine Chubbys oder mal nen Mepps zu fischen aber das liegt ja noch in der ferne.
Wie siehts aus ist die Rute überhaupt für meine Köderwahl geeignet, nen reinen dropshot stecken suche ich ja auch garnicht, das die Pulse ja auch nicht. Ich erkenne lieber den einen oder anderen bis ma nich kann dann aber auch einfach ma wenn auf Ds nichts läuft twitchen ohne gleich ne 2Rute dabei haben zu müssen.gruss Spin89


----------



## Walstipper (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



spin89 schrieb:


> Hatte dir ja schon geschrieben hier im thread, handelt es sich bei der Rute um ne Triggerversion oder ne normale?
> Ich denke fast die Rute wird schon zu hart sein meine dropshot gewichte liegen zwischen 7und 14Gramm ansonsten fische ich illes squirells etc und 7,5er kopytos...



Natürlich is das ne Triggerrute.
Gummis welcher Größe kommen da dran? Welche Squirrels? Der 76er sowie DD79 sind gut an der Yabai. 
Welche Köpfe an den Kopytos?

Beim Drill is die Rute für Barsche unter ~ 30cm ein wenig zu hart. Willst du aber 30er aus der grünen Suppe/Hindernissen ziehen macht sowas auch für solche Kaliber sinn.


----------



## spin89 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Hmm dann is die Rute denke ich eher nichts für mich, fische Squirells meisst als 67er und Kopytos in 7,5cm mit ca 5Gramm Köpfen etc. Barsche ü30 fange ich zwar sind aber auch nicht alltäglich der Durschnitt liegt bei ca 20-25 und sehr Hindernissreich sind meine Gewässer auch nicht.Gruss Spin89


----------



## Walstipper (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

67er SQ und und Kopytos in 3' is auch wieder so ein Kompromiss.

Wenn du mehr Kopytos als kleine Jerkbaits angelst würde ich dir *von der Rutenpower und Länge her* sowas oder sowas empfehlen. Eher 6.6' lang.

Wenns mehr kleine Jerkbaits sind eher eine 6.4' -1/2oz.
Schau mal bei Barsch-Alarm in den Verkäufen nach.
Bei den Ruten hier zu Lande kann man die WG Angaben eigentlich vergessen, da musst du dich umhören sonst kaufst du auf gut Glück. 
Wenn die Pulse (trigger) real weniger als 20g wirft is die eigentlich okay, hör dich einfach mal nach dem Stecken um.


----------



## spin89 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*



Walstipper schrieb:


> 67er SQ und und Kopytos in 3' is auch wieder so ein Kompromiss.
> 
> Wenn du mehr Kopytos als kleine Jerkbaits angelst würde ich dir *von der Rutenpower und Länge her* sowas oder sowas empfehlen. Eher 6.6' lang.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe die Elite spin als  SpinVersion, sie soll den gleichen Blank haben wie die Pulse, hatte beide auch schon nebeneinander in der Hand waren sich sehr sehr ähnlich wobei die pulse -20g angegeben ist und die elite bis 18g.
Bislang bin ich mit der Elite mit meinen gefischten Ködern ganz gut gefahren, daher auch die Überlegung die Pulse als einteilige trigger version in 1,9m zu nehmen.
Habe dann allerdings auch ma in den Staaten geschaut da bin ich auf die die abu vendetta gestoßen, diese soll optimal zur Revo premier passen und ist mit 79Dollar auch recht günstig. Jedoch ist es schwierig dabei die passende Rute zu bestellen, weil die Amis es mit dem Wg anders handhaben als wir. Deshalb schreibe ich grad mit jmd von "Barsch-al...de" der diese Rute bestitzt. Wird also höchstwahrscheinlich ne Vendetta oder ne Pulse. Ich stell ma nen link der Vendetta mit ein ich hoffe gibt kein Ärger, auch von der Optik ein sehr schönes Stöckchen.Für Drop shot soll sie allerdings garnix sein, aber habe mich damit mittlerweile abgefunden, dass es nahezu unmöglich is nen Stock der sowohl ideal fürs twitchen als auch Ds ist.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Abu-Garcia-Vend...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad4801f18

Gruss spin89


----------



## Walstipper (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster zu Dropshotten*

Guter Fund, auch wenn mir die Ringe Fragezeichen aufwefen, hat die richtigen Parameter.

Bassattack, hast den Onkel schon nach der Rolle gefragt?


----------

